# Replacement fork for Synapse Carbon.



## jej (Jan 3, 2003)

I am looking for a replacement fork for a 2014 Synapse. Other than Cannondale are there any forks that will fit up to frame? I only want the fork for a longer head tube. I have thought about the steer tube extender but not sure how they work. Thanks for any input.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

You want to raise the stem, but it's been cut? How many spacers are under the stem now?

There's a limit of how high you should go.

Most forks with carbon steerer tubes recommend *40mm or less* of spacers (and a some are 30 mm or less). Each standard spacer is 10mm high. There are 5mm or smaller spacers for fine tuning the height.


----------



## jej (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it is around 40mm now but I am not sure if it is a carbon or al steer. I am in the middle of sizes and bought this used frame, hate to sell but I like a more upright riding style. I am looking at a stem with more rise to help out the problem, will this affect handling?


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

A higher bar should be fine. But you probably don't want it to be really close to the steerer. As the stem angle increases, the bar position moves toward the back of the bike. Bikes with very short stems, like a 60mm, handle differently than normal stems.
*
What stem do you have?*
I'm guessing you have a 100 mm stem with about a 7 degree upward angle. The stem should have the size and angle printed on it, or you can measure the length (center-to-center) with a ruler and estimate the angle. (I google "7 degree angle" and view the Image Search.)

But it could be a zero angle (90 degree) stem, or maybe it's still flipped down, at a negative angle?


*Comparing to a new stem*
See this Stem Comparison Tool

And as the bars are raised, your body sits more upright. So that increases the upright effect you are looking for.

For example, compare a 100 mm stem with a +7 degree angle,
to a 100 mm stem with a +30 degree angle. 
That moves the bars up 33 mm, and inward 23 mm.


----------



## jej (Jan 3, 2003)

Great thanks, the stem comparison tool is a big help. I'll try out a different stem first.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The 2014 Synapse carbon forks have a carbon steerer and you cannot use a head tube extender. But fear not, there are a couple of ways to get a more upright position.

1) Tilt your handlebars upward slightly. This will move your position more upright while you have your hands on top of the hoods. Cost $0.00

2) Change to a more upright stem, not necessarily shorter. They are made as upright as 40 degrees and come in different lengths. The one I have is 120mm. You should probably get one similar in length to what you have. Cost $59.99 + shipping + tax:

Bontrager Race Lite Stem (+/-40-degree Rise) - Bike Line Indianapolis Broad Ripple Carmel 

This is what I did to get a more upright position on my 2014 Synapse and it worked for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## jej (Jan 3, 2003)

Did the rise of the stem affect the handling of the bike?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

jej said:


> Did the rise of the stem affect the handling of the bike?



I did not notice a change in the handling characteristics. Some may, but I find it very stable. If you are concerned with this, ride with care until you get used to it.

The only thing you may have to watch for is when lifting the bike, the bars will have more of a tendency to turn left or right. I make a note of this so you don't inadvertently whack the top tube with the end of your handlebar!


----------

